# Shifa College Of Medicine Class Of 2018



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, I thought we would spare the interview forum for next years applicants and continue our little conversation about shifa on here..the crowd has died a little since the results came out but feel free to talk about stuff related to the upcoming 5 years when you feel like it.


----------



## pennies (Sep 13, 2013)

So who is definitely going to Shifa so far?


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

Me


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking forward to this 1st! :woot:


----------



## pennies (Sep 13, 2013)

And also, who will be staying in the girls' hostel?


----------



## ashrizwan (Mar 24, 2013)

me


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't paid for the hostel yet. Can't decide what I should do. :?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

you should try and find a roommate to rent a place if thats something viable for both of you..otherwise I would just stay in the hostel for this year..


----------



## ZainR (Oct 19, 2013)

Me


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/

Facebook group for all those who will be attending. Let your friends who got in know about it!


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes I guess it's hostel for this year...


----------



## zola (Nov 16, 2013)

what is the exact date for the classes to start and when is it appropriate for me to join hostel


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

December 2nd get thre at least 2-3 days in advance if I were you


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


join he group!


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

Me =))


----------



## braeem (Nov 3, 2013)

Coming to shifa aswel  
Current shifa students have actually scared me though that there isnt much to do at shifa, and that its tough especially for hostelites :/


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I wouldn't get too caught up about stuff to do at shifa. The straight forward answer to your question is that its gonna be tough the first week or two as you form new friends and develop a routine but realize that over time you ll overcome those obstacles and learn about islamabad and make the most out of your home away from home. Honestly look forward to the new area and im sure you ll come away with some pleasant surprises 

that being said, happy first day everybody! Lets go learn...........wait :!:..


----------

